# MySQL Datenbank am Server verkleinern



## Sigix (11. Sep. 2012)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Problem mit meinem Debian-Server
Version 6.0.4 (squeeze)

Meine / Partition hat 60 GB und jetzt sind nur mehr 1,3 GB frei!

alleine der Ordner ..../mysql/data hat 45 GB

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit die Mysql-Datenbank zu verkleinern ??

Eine Vollständige Sicherung (aller Datenbanken) hat 3 GB!

Wie soll ich da am besten Ansetzen?

Zur Information: 
Dieser Server ist eine Testumgebung und daher werden hier wöchentlich Datenbanken von einem Produktivsystem eingespielt!

Ich bin um jeden Rat und jeder Hilfe dankbar!

Besten Dank im Voraus!


----------



## Till (11. Sep. 2012)

Lass mal ein mysql optimize und repair über alle Datenbanken laufen, dies gibt nicht benötigten Speicher frei.


----------



## Sigix (11. Sep. 2012)

Zitat von Till:


> Lass mal ein mysql optimize und repair über alle Datenbanken laufen, dies gibt nicht benötigten Speicher frei.


 Besten Dank,..werde das heute Abend durchführen!


----------



## Sigix (11. Sep. 2012)

ich habe jetzt folgenden Befehl durchgeführt:
mysqlcheck -u root -p --auto-repair=TRUE --optimize --all-databases=TRUE

jedoch hat das nichts geholfen

ich habe lauter Medlungen erhalten:
note     : Table does not support optimize, doing recreate + analyze instead

meine ibdata1 ist extrem groß, gibt es eine Möglichkeit diese zu optimieren???

15353249792 11. Sep 20:13 ibdata1

Bitte um Hilfe, danke!!


----------

